# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [VENTE] pc portable toshiba satellite l555-10r 600€

## xerel

Vend PC Toshiba Satellite L555-10R en trs bon tat avec :

- Systme restaur  la configuration d'usine
- CD de restauration
- saccoche pour PC jusqu'a 18 pouces
- garantie brise cran avec enlevement et retour jusqu'au 11 Janvier 2013
- souris Razer DiamondBack 3G Earth Green
- Installation de toute la suite adobe CS5 sur demande (Sans CD)
- Ecran ayant moins de 6 mois car dj passer sous la garantie

PROCESSEUR ET CHIPSET
Processeur	Intel Core 2 Duo
Modle	P7450
Nombre de coeurs	2
Frquence relle	2,13 GHz
Northbridge	Intel GM45
MMOIRE
Capacit mmoire	4096 Mo
Barrette(s) installe(s)	2
Emplacement(s) disponible(s)	0
Type	SO-DIMM DDR II
Frquence	800 MHz
Maximum	8192 Mo
AFFICHAGE
cran	17,3"
Rsolution	WXGA++ (1600 x 900)
Dalle	TruBrite LED
Aspect de la dalle	Brillant
Carte graphique	ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650
Mmoire totale	2301 Mo
Mmoire ddie	1024 Mo
STOCKAGE
Nombre	1
Espace disque total	500 Go
Type	HDD
Vitesse HDD (trs/min)	5400
STOCKAGE OPTIQUE
Lecteur optique	Graveur DVDRW DL
PRIPHRIQUES INTGRS
Clavier	AZERTY
Haut-parleurs	2 haut-parleurs stro intgrs
Vitesse rseau	100/10 Mb/s
Norme Wi-Fi	802.11 Draft n
Lecteur carte(s) mmoire(s)	Oui
Touchpad	Oui
Pav numrique	Oui
Webcam	Oui
CONNECTIQUE
E/S Micro/casque	Oui
USB	3
eSATA	1
VGA	1
HDMI	1
RJ 45	1
BATTERIE
Type	Lithium-ion
Capacit	6 cellules
BOTIER
Couleur dominante	Noir
Dimensions	383 x 259 x 38,7 / 42,4 mm
Poids en Kg	3,2 Kg
LOGICIELS
Systme d'exploitation (OEM)	Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium 64 bits
USAGE
Utilisation recommande	Portable de Jeu 

Achet le 11 Janvier 2010.
Convient Parfaitement comme premier PC pour utilisation jeu comme travail ou internet.
Quelques micro rayures.

A vendre 600 
A venir chercher sur place, sinon frais de port  votre charge.

(Pour plus d'infos ou de photos, me contacter)

----------


## xerel

Je baisse le Prix a 500 !!! (n'ayant oas trouv la fonction diter je poste a en message)

----------


## Nako_lito

tu ne dis pas ou tu habite  ::D:

----------


## xerel

salut, j'habite dans le 53 prs de Laval, mais je peux galement le dlivr sur Rennes. tu es intress ?

----------


## Nako_lito

Etant dans le sud ouest, plus maintenant :/

----------


## xerel

arrggg ! ^^ all, mme en collissimo ou chronopost, ce sera une bonne affaire  ::):

----------


## Nako_lito

no no no  ::D: 
ce qui m'ennuie, c'est le core 2 duo ^^ mme si a ce prix l, ca reste quand mme une super offre. Je cherche plus qqc de "new age", genre core i5 ou i7 (mais a ces prix l, je rve un peu)

----------


## xerel

Etant donn que j'ai vraiment envie de le vendre car je n'en ai plus l'utilit, je te le descend de 50 soit 450 le tout compris (hors frais de port). C'est pour toi ^^

----------

